# "Your Account Is Temporarily Disabled"



## VictorD

I was just talking with somone who's on a "temporary deactivation." What's the story with them? Dude was asking me what I knew. Said he's been unable to work for weeks now. I couldn't help him. I'd never heard of it. Reddit and Internet forums seem to be all over the place on the subject.

Anyone familiar with this? If so, what's the deal?


----------



## nighthawk398

probably used someone else's account is my guess


----------



## oicu812

Their temporary deactivation email should have given a reason (even a stupid one).


----------



## VictorD

oicu812 said:


> Their temporary deactivation email should have given a reason (even a stupid one).


The email said that they were - something to the effect of - "investigating" whether or not he violated the terms of service. He said that he didn't do anything outside the lines. He's a straight shooter, so I believe that. What I'm wondering is how long do they need to conduct an "investigation." Wouldn't they already know?


----------



## Lando74

nighthawk398 said:


> probably used someone else's account is my guess


Or someone created an account with his identification. Just happened to me - a Russian fraud ring in Miami - I kid you not.

Through the process of getting my account cleaned up, I was made aware that Uber doesn't check for duplicate numbers - social, license, etc. They only check to see if those numbers are valid with the government. So someone can take your info and setup a duplicate account and give trips using fake rider accounts with stolen credit card numbers. At this point Uber has no system in place to prevent this, only to detect it once it happens. When it does, all accounts with the same info are deactivated. If the person uses multiple accounts on the same device, they're all deactivated too.

After a week of trying to get it fixed I was able to go online for 11 minutes and receive a request, which I declined. I logged off thinking everything was back to normal. When I logged on again I was blocked. Uber's detection systems are tenacious and there's a "specialty team" that works on these cases and even they have a hard time working around the system.

Bottom line, there's weird crap that happens behind the scenes that we have no idea about and drivers can get blocked from the system by some algorithm at any time through no fault of their own. App and phone support is useless, it takes a dedicated hub staffer to help cut through the b.s. and work with corporate.


----------



## VictorD

Lando74 said:


> Or someone created an account with his identification. Just happened to me - a Russian fraud ring in Miami - I kid you not.
> 
> Through the process of getting my account cleaned up, I was made aware that Uber doesn't check for duplicate numbers - social, license, etc. They only check to see if those numbers are valid with the government. So someone can take your info and setup a duplicate account and give trips using fake rider accounts with stolen credit card numbers. At this point Uber has no system in place to prevent this, only to detect it once it happens. When it does, all accounts with the same info are deactivated. If the person uses multiple accounts on the same device, they're all deactivated too.
> 
> After a week of trying to get it fixed I was able to go online for 11 minutes and receive a request, which I declined. I logged off thinking everything was back to normal. When I logged on again I was blocked. Uber's detection systems are tenacious and there's a "specialty team" that works on these cases and even they have a hard time working around the system.
> 
> Bottom line, there's weird crap that happens behind the scenes that we have no idea about and drivers can get blocked from the system by some algorithm at any time through no fault of their own. App and phone support is useless, it takes a dedicated hub staffer to help cut through the b.s. and work with corporate.


Guess you didn't read my post, or this sub-forum. This is Amazon Flex, not Uber.


----------



## RabbleRouser

Inactivity. You will be deactivated if you don't schedule a shift for 180 days
Undeliverable packages/deliveries not returned to Amazon in a timely fashion
Late deliveries
Missing shifts
Being consistently late for shifts
Stealing
Bad customer service
Too many "undeliverable" packages
Performing other jobs during Amazon Flex (Uber Eats, Postmates, Doordash, etc)
https://gridwise.io/rideshare/everything-you-need-to-know-about-amazon-flex/


----------



## Lando74

VictorD said:


> Guess you didn't read my post, or this sub-forum. This is Amazon Flex, not Uber.


Oops. That's what happens when you read the forum at 4am after a long Saturday shift.


----------



## oicu812

VictorD said:


> The email said that they were - something to the effect of - "investigating" whether or not he violated the terms of service. He said that he didn't do anything outside the lines. He's a straight shooter, so I believe that. What I'm wondering is how long do they need to conduct an "investigation." Wouldn't they already know?


Probably a customer complaint that warranted investigation (ie. taking a shit in customer's driveway but without video evidence).


----------

